# Unbekannter Dialer verursacht Kosten



## p_alex69 (31 Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe hier ein Problem mit 2 Dialern auf dem Notebook meiner Mutter. Es wurden knapp 60 Euro (2 Einheiten à 29,95€ brutto) auf der Telefonrechnung abgebucht, AntiVir hat nun zwei Dialer entdeckt.

1.) ~200.exe (AntiVir definiert das als DIAL/300934) 

Digitale Signatur: QuestNet GmbH | Zeitpunkt der Signatur: 22.08.2004


2.) StarInstall[1].ocx (DIAL/300896) <-- diese Datei existiert drei mal

Digitale Signatur: Mainpean - GmbH | Zeitpunkt der Signatur: 27.02.2004


Hier mein HiJackThis-Log:Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.2
Scan saved at 20:00:25, on 31.10.04
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v5.00 (5.00.2614.3500)

[...edit...]

Kann mir jemand verraten, was sich hinter diesen 2 Dialern versteckt und ob diese registriert sind?
Erst mal wurde die Telefonrechnung um die strittigen 60 Euro gekürzt und ein Einzelverbindungsnachweis angefordert. Wer steckt hinter diesen Dialern und sind die Kosten auf der Telefonrechnung zu Recht abgerechnet?

Meine Mutter hat zu keiner Zeit wissentlich ein kostenpflichtiges Angebot in Anspruch genommen, so hat sie es mir mehrmalig versichert.

Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt.
Wenn ihr mehr Infos braucht, dann sagt mir einfach was ich tun kann.

MfG
p_alex69

_[HiJackThis-Log aus dem Posting gelöscht! Bitte nur als Atachment posten! Dino]_


----------



## Reducal (31 Oktober 2004)

Du brauchst zuerst die Einwahlnummern von dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis. Damit kann man dann in der Datenbank der RegTP einige Informationen mehr suchen (z. B. > HIER <, ein Dialer der One2bill.com GmbH). Gucke doch mal, ob es auf dem Rechner den Ordner "Coder" unter C:\Windows gibt und was da drin ist. Was die Sache von Mainpean betrifft, so kannst Dich > HIER < orientieren, gib in die Suche einfach mal die Nummer 090090001214 ein.


----------



## Bremsklotz (1 November 2004)

Bitte in Zukunft Hijackthis nur als Attachment posten und schon gar nicht mit aktiven Links der beiden Dialer.

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass das Datum der Signatur schon länger her ist, einmal vom Februar und das andere vom August.
Da wird sich deine Mutter wohl kaum erinnern können, auf welcher Seite sie damals war.
Könnte es sein, dass die Februar-Rechnung auch höher als üblich war?

Falls das technisch nicht so perfekt ist , dann bitte korrigieren.


----------



## p_alex69 (2 November 2004)

Laut Aussage der DTAG verbirgt sich hinter den 2 Verbindungen die Intexus GmbH, die betreffende Rufnummer ist 0900 90001214, aber über 5000 registrierte Dialer laufen auf diese Nummer bei der Regtp.....

Die 2 Verbindungen warem am 09.10. gegen 23 Uhr und am 10.10. gegen 10.15 Uhr. Die Februar Rechnung war normal, die Mehrwertdienste wurden zum ersten Mal auf der Oktober Rechnung aufgeführt.

Wie kann ich denn jetzt den Dialer finden?

Die DTAG hat mir sogar einen Ansprechpartner bei der Intexus GmbH samt Rufnummer genannt, da werde ich wohl mal anrufen.


----------



## Reducal (2 November 2004)

p_alex69 schrieb:
			
		

> ....da werde ich wohl mal anrufen.


Besser schreiben!


----------

